# Blackfin shark question



## fin (Feb 17, 2010)

i just got my 1.5 gallon fish tank today and my blackfin shark keeps on swimming to the top than the bottom its not relaxing it just keeps on going im afraid it might wear itself out is this normal..i have a tiger barb and 3 tetras in the tank also


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

He's pissed off because he's in a 1.5 don't worry he won't out grow it by tomorrow, thursday... I'm not so sure.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

what blue cray is trying to say is that that tank is not big enough for any of the fish you have in it. That "shark" is actually a catfish that will grow quite large and needs alot fo room, and the barb isa schooling fish that will need a group of barbs and a larger tank tobe happy, the tetras might be ok, but they would need a larger tank to survive. I would recomend taking the shark and the barb back and buying a larger tank to try out. It is accutally eaiser to start with a larger tank because once it is stabel it takes alot more to nock out of whack. One more thing, all the fish you have a Tropical, do you have a heater?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Look at it this way, would you like it if someone stuck you and a couple other people in a bathroom to live? I didn't think so, the fish don't like it either, and it will stunt their growth and more than likely kill them eventually.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

What made you think that putting a shark in a 1.5G tank was logical in the first place? Most freshwater sharks, which are actually barbs, need a minimum of a 55G tank and some even larger.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

he is probably new to the hobby and was misinformed, no need to be rude.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree, it's very easy to want to jump into the hobby and just buy fish like crazy without knowing any better because you're so excited about this love of fish you've discovered. It happened to br00t and me, and know we know better, so just lay off the poor guy and instead give them a chance to fix/explain their error before being rude.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Broot and hXc.....before getting into a hobby, it is expected that you do a lil research.....not just walk into th store and say OH HEY I'LL BUY AN AQUARIUM TODAY and wind up over stocking your tank and killing your fish and then whining you dont know what you did wrong. its members like GK and Cray that keep younger members inline. tough love. they get used to it.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Zakk, you were the one earlier suggesting that googling a fish on your phone, in the store, is good enough research... "tough love" is way different than being rude when someone asks a question.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

Zakk:
Some people don't think of fish keeping as a hobby, when they buy thier first tank. They go to a place that sells fish and expect to get good answers about a product they are buying. Now in this world of fish keeping they may not get the right answers from a place like PetSmart or Pet Co because there may not be anyone who works there who knows any better. Judging by the size of the tank, and the types of fish in it I would think that this is a PetSmart impulse buy... So Fin is now trying to learn how to fix an issue they got themselves into.

Fin:
I say good on you for trying to get info from people with a little knowledge, now the "tough love" thing i will say is follow the advice. It may not be what you want to hear, buy a bigger tank or take the fish back, but it will be whats best.

All:
See I gave tough love without being rude.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

dude....thats u. not us. we each have our individual style of dishing out advice. i can be patient to a point but when some kid goes and picked up a Black Tip Shark and a tank that wont house the fish i find it idiotic and moronic. this is like saying hey i wanna be a father lemme go out and pick up a kid from the shelter and raise him. stuff that kid in a bag thats 1/3rd his size and expect him to grow and live. come on man! its common knowledge that u never listen to retail vendors. EVER! a mom and pop store will give u good advice most of the time but not a retail vendor. if people havent quite figured it that out by now...GOD save you all.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Zakk said:


> dude....thats u. not us. we each have our individual style of dishing out advice. i can be patient to a point but when some kid goes and picked up a Black Tip Shark and a tank that wont house the fish i find it idiotic and moronic. this is like saying hey i wanna be a father lemme go out and pick up a kid from the shelter and raise him. stuff that kid in a bag thats 1/3rd his size and expect him to grow and live. come on man! its common knowledge that u never listen to retail vendors. EVER! a mom and pop store will give u good advice most of the time but not a retail vendor. if people havent quite figured it that out by now...GOD save you all.


 
well said


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Zakk, you were the one earlier suggesting that googling a fish on your phone, in the store, is good enough research... "tough love" is way different than being rude when someone asks a question.


excuse me and my lack of understanding but doesnt googling for a fish and reading up on it via various links termed research? do u HONESTLY expect to walk into walmart with a lap top in hand JUST TO BUY A FISH? seriously. you amaze me! 

yes i suggested using GPRS to read up on a fish when ur in a store and no i dont think that a bad idea seeing that most of my friends and my self do it. we dont like "planning" on buyin fish. we make our trips to the stores when we have time and if there is a fish thats new am not gonna be a fool to go home, read up ton of irrelavent material. all i need to know is the temp, pH and hardness of water the fish requires to start with. i then need to know what sorta subtrate it needs and what are its generic qualities. if the fish i am lookin at matches the parameters of my tank, i'll buy the damn fish. if you think you cant do this on a phone and need to read up a million irrelevant things on every godforsaken forum u can find, girl......you're living in the freakin stone ages.


----------

